
The California Economy Isn’t Just a U.S. Powerhouse - agp2572
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-04-24/california-economy-soars-above-u-k-france-and-italy
======
bediger4000
Interesting article. The article actually sparks another question: in the last
18 months or so, I've had maybe 3 different people tell me that California is
actually a net economic drain on the USA, an example of failed liberal or
neoliberal economic policies (I can't remember which).

What's up with that? Why bother to assert something (California's economy has
failed) so counter-factual? I was unable to figure that out on-the-spot.

